# Need help in getting DIK to transfer ownership of sold week



## suzanne (Jan 26, 2006)

I sold my DIK week last year. This was a private sale and the buyers opted to handle the transfer of ownership instead of using a broker. This should have been a simple process. DIK emailed the documents that they said were needed. The buyers have now sent them the documents three times along with credit card info to bill the fees to. Yet we are still dealing with this as DIK is once again claiming that they can not transfer ownership into the buyers names because they have not received all of the necesary documents. The buyers say they sent  all the documents that they received from DIK. 

 I emailed DIK and explained once again that I no longer owned the week and that they should contact the buyers direct. DIK responded by stating that while they have received documents from the buyers they are missing some of them and will not transfer ownership until they receive them. I have forwarded the new levy statement to the buyers and asked them to contact the resort to get this cleared up once and for all as there is nothing further that I can do. They have become very upset over the entire thing and are considering just walking away from it and chalking up the funds they paid me for it as a loss. All they want is the week in their names and the bill each year for the levy fees. They have asked twice now for DIK to send them the documents that they claim to be missing and DIK has not sent them.

Does anyone have any idea on how to get this resolved? Is it possible at this late date that the buyers could contact a broker to get the necesary paperwork done? If so who should they contact? Also what happens if they do walk away and the levy is not paid? I have a binding contract with the buyers that states that they are responsible for transfering ownership and any fees that that may involve and that the sale is as is where is and final upon signing of the contract. If they walk away and I don't pay the levy will DIK take the week back and/or pursue me thru legal action?

Any advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Suzanne


----------



## PAJim (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sure it's all in the details.  I've done it twice, both directly without an agent, one was a Dik week and the other was Mt. Amanzi.  Make sure the paperwork is completely filled out and signed by both parties in all required places.  Other than the time factor, I had absolutely no problems.


----------



## Hilltop (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Suzanne, try contacting the transfer secretary herself and asking her what she still requires to complete the transfer.  Her name is Madelein and her email address is madelein@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## DianeH (Jan 27, 2006)

Hilltop is right on, yes Madeline is good.  But you also might want to contact RCI SA about it.

Diane


----------



## PClapham (Jan 27, 2006)

*Trouble w. Dik....*

We had a major problem with them last year and Herb resolved it for us.  Since he is no longer with us, maybe you could try the people who took over his business.
Just a thought...
Anita

Boy do I miss him!


----------



## suzanne (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I have emailed Madelain.

Suzanne


----------



## DianeH (Jan 28, 2006)

I miss Herb too     This site is empty now that he's gone.  Yes I realize he wasn't posting but we always knew he was near.....

Diane


----------

